# kuangren macro3



## kuangren (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Space Face (Sep 15, 2020)

The third from last and last are my favs but all decent.


----------



## Soocom1 (Sep 15, 2020)

Are these laowa lenses?


----------



## kuangren (Sep 15, 2020)

[QUOTE =“ Soocom1，post：4055622，member：7864”]这些老花眼镜是吗？[/ QUOTE]
yes


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 15, 2020)

Good set......


----------



## K9Kirk (Sep 16, 2020)

Very nice set. The last pic is my favorite. It seems to be saying, "Yo! Over here!"


----------



## Donde (Sep 16, 2020)

Some nice species.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 16, 2020)

Very good shooting. You have shown us some fine macro shots. Well done !


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 16, 2020)

Superior set. Very well done!


----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Really lovely images, but your camera rig looks like one of the critters you have photographed here.   What kind of lighting kit is that?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## kuangren (Sep 16, 2020)

Pixeldawg1 said:


> Really lovely images, but your camera rig looks like one of the critters you have photographed here.   What kind of lighting kit is that?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark


 kuangren  macro triplet kr-888，The equipment I invented


----------



## kuangren (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## kuangren (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Pixeldawg1 (Sep 17, 2020)

kuangren said:


> Pixeldawg1 said:
> 
> 
> > Really lovely images, but your camera rig looks like one of the critters you have photographed here.   What kind of lighting kit is that?
> ...



So, do you sell these? Seems quite interesting to me.

Mark


----------

